# RARECLASS BIKE CLUB IE



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

HERE ARE SOME PICS GOTS LOTS MORE TO POST


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT  
uffin:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT RARECLASS BIKE CLUB uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Mar 15 2010, 12:15 AM~16893088
> *HERE ARE SOME PICS GOTS LOTS MORE TO POST
> 
> 
> ...


nice bikes :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

SOME MORE RARECLASS BIKES


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

pics ofthe 12 inch in the 2nd pic


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

ya ILL POST SOME BUT IT AINT FINISHED YET


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Mar 28 2010, 04:12 PM~17025578
> *ya ILL POST SOME BUT IT AINT FINISHED YET
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

my lil 12" but it aint done yet


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Mar 31 2010, 03:30 PM~17057384
> *my lil 12" but it aint done yet
> 
> 
> ...


klean


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Mar 31 2010, 04:30 PM~17057384
> *my lil 12" but it aint done yet
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 31 2010, 03:31 PM~17057413
> *klean
> *


THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

nice keep up the good work 
how long it take ya ll to do the wheels on them other bikes


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 31 2010, 03:32 PM~17057433
> *nice  keep up the good work
> how long it take ya ll to do the wheels on them other bikes
> *


thanks it took a couple hours but they come out pretty good


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## .:P3T3R:. (Apr 1, 2010)

RARECLASS BIKE CLUB #1 :thumbsup:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## .:P3T3R:. (Apr 1, 2010)

ILL POST SOME PICS OF MY TRIKE WHEN I GET IT BAK FROM THE SHOP TODAY 
RARECLASS TO THE TOP :thumbsup:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

ttt


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

RARECLASS BIKECLUB AT FAIRMOUNT PARK FOR EASTER


----------



## moparman (Sep 18, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TO THE TOP


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

RARECLASS TRIKE "KING OF KINGS" TOOK 1ST PLACE THAT DAY AT CONSAFOS/UNITEDSTYLES CAR SHOW IN MOVALL :biggrin:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TO THE MOTHA FUCKEN TOP


----------



## .:P3T3R:. (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Apr 20 2010, 06:44 PM~17252172
> *RARECLASS TRIKE "KING OF KINGS" TOOK 1ST PLACE THAT DAY AT CONSAFOS/UNITEDSTYLES CAR SHOW IN MOVALL  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


badaSS trike


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice bikes homie


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 24 2010, 03:50 AM~17287349
> *badaSS trike
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Apr 24 2010, 02:01 PM~17289703
> *Nice bikes homie
> *


GRACIAS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

RARECLASS BIKE CLUB TO THE TOP


----------



## .:P3T3R:. (Apr 1, 2010)

TO

THE 

MOTHA

F#$KING

TOP

FOR 

RARECLASS BIKECLUB


----------



## .:P3T3R:. (Apr 1, 2010)

TO THE TOP


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Mar 31 2010, 04:30 PM~17057384
> *my lil 12" but it aint done yet
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 27 2010, 11:00 PM~17326566
> *nice
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## .:P3T3R:. (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## .:P3T3R:. (Apr 1, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

RARECLASS BIKE CLUB


TO

THE

TOP


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

nice bikes!!


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 28 2010, 11:24 PM~17337936
> *nice bikes!!
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TO THE TOP


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TO THE TOP


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

MORE PICS COMING SOON HAHA WE DONT EVEN GOT HALF OF OUR BIKES ON HERE TO THE TOP RARECLASS BIKECLUB


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

NEW PICS COMING THIS WEEKEND RARECLASS BIKES


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TO

THE 

TOP


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

RARECLASS BC
SOME OLD PICS


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

RARECLASS BC AT CLASSICSTYLE CRUISENIGHT PETERS GREEN TRIKE KING OF KINGS TOOK BEST BIKE


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## .:P3T3R:. (Apr 1, 2010)

TO THE TOP


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

KING OF KINGS


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

hey i made that lol 

this one two


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

YEAH THEY LOOK GOOD BRO LOL :biggrin:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## SOLODOLO (Jul 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Mar 28 2010, 02:30 PM~17024935
> *SOME MORE RARECLASS BIKES
> 
> 
> ...


that purple lowirder with fixie bars is sickk . goOd shit brodie . !


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SOLODOLO_@Jul 16 2010, 01:52 PM~18063010
> *that purple lowirder with fixie bars is sickk . goOd shit brodie . !
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## .:P3T3R:. (Apr 1, 2010)

RARECLASS BC TO THE TOP


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

R u bringing them on sunday


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Jul 19 2010, 01:14 PM~18083568
> *R u bringing them on sunday
> *


YUP WE GONA TAKE THEM OUT THERE WE HAVE MORE THAT WE HAVNT EVEN POSTED ON HERE YET TO


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

BIKES LOOK GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KABEL_@Jul 20 2010, 04:38 PM~18095514
> *BIKES LOOK GOOD        :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

RARECLASS BC TO THE TOP


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## .:P3T3R:. (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## .:P3T3R:. (Apr 1, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

um pics of some bikes???


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 24 2010, 06:59 PM~18132651
> *um pics of some bikes???
> *


THERE ON THE FIRST PAGE HOMIE AND GO FROM THERE


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## .:P3T3R:. (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

RARECLASS BC


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

to the top


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## monte carlo rider (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by monte carlo rider_@Aug 15 2010, 11:04 PM~18319088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH ARE BIKE CLUB WILL BE OUT THEIR TO :biggrin:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

RARECLASS BIKE CLUB TO THE TOP


----------



## bouncer77 (Mar 30, 2009)

Whats up this is Delgado's Bike Shop.Im just leting everyone know about our cheap prices on lowrider bike parts and lowrider bikes.We got whatever you need,just hit us up at 626-652-2179.Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

RARECLASS BIKE CLUB AT GOODTIMES SHOW WE TOOK 1ST PLACE 16INCH STREET AND 2ND PLACE 16INCH STREET


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ttt for rareclass bike club


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

top


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TOP


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

NICE STREET BIKES.
I HAVE SOME COMPETITION. 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Oct 30 2010, 12:47 PM~18947666
> *NICE STREET BIKES.
> I HAVE SOME COMPETITION.
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


COOL POST UP SOME PICS THEN HOMIE


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Oct 31 2010, 01:06 PM~18953240
> *COOL POST UP SOME PICS THEN HOMIE
> *



















:happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE (Jul 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Oct 23 2010, 12:31 PM~18888476
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BIKE :thumbsup:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Nov 1 2010, 09:20 PM~18963519
> *NICE BIKE  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Nov 1 2010, 04:58 PM~18961037
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO UR GUYSES RED TRIKE WITH THE AIRBAGS HAVNT SEEN IT FOR A COUPLE YEARS NOW


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Nov 3 2010, 06:23 PM~18978838
> *WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO UR GUYSES RED TRIKE WITH THE AIRBAGS HAVNT SEEN IT FOR A COUPLE YEARS NOW
> *


I THINK HE MOVED TO L.A. I BELIEVE. I JOINED THE CLUB AFTER HE LEFT.


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Nov 3 2010, 07:45 PM~18979596
> *I THINK HE MOVED TO L.A. I BELIEVE. I JOINED THE CLUB AFTER HE LEFT.
> 
> *


I DONT THINK UR TALKING ABOUT THE SAME ONE HE LIVES IN RIVERSIDE I THINK AND HE CAME OUT ON LIVING THE LOWLIFE HOPPING HIS BIKE HIS POPS HAD A GRAY VAN WITH A VIEJITOS STICKER ON THE BACK HE HAD A BAD TRIKE JUS HAVNT SEEN IT IN A WHILE


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Nov 3 2010, 09:52 PM~18980880
> *I DONT THINK UR TALKING ABOUT THE SAME ONE HE LIVES IN RIVERSIDE I THINK AND HE CAME OUT ON LIVING THE LOWLIFE HOPPING HIS BIKE HIS POPS HAD A GRAY VAN WITH A VIEJITOS STICKER ON THE BACK HE HAD A BAD TRIKE JUS HAVNT SEEN IT IN A WHILE
> *


YEA HOMIE. I HAVN'T SEEN THAT BIKE FOR A WHILE TO. IVE SEEN THAT VAN CARRYING OTHER BIKES.


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Nov 4 2010, 07:31 PM~18988591
> *YEA HOMIE. I HAVN'T SEEN THAT BIKE FOR A WHILE TO. IVE SEEN THAT VAN CARRYING OTHER BIKES.
> *


O YAH THATS COOL... RARECLASS BC TO THE TOP


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

TRAFFIC SHOW THIS WEEKEND. 
:run:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Nov 5 2010, 11:34 AM~18994666
> *TRAFFIC SHOW THIS WEEKEND.
> :run:
> *


YEAH YOU GOING TO SHOW YOUR BIKE OR WHAT


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Nov 5 2010, 05:48 PM~18996989
> *YEAH YOU GOING TO SHOW YOUR BIKE OR WHAT
> *


YEA IM TAKING IT. :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

RARECLASS CAR N B.C


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

RARECLASS BIKE CLUB IE


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KABEL_@Nov 11 2010, 09:09 PM~19047283
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TO THE TOP


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

show some love to the bike club


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Rareclass bike club !!!


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TO THE TOP


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

RARECLASS BIKE CLUB TO THE TOP


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jan 11 2011, 12:34 PM~19566655
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

ttt


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jan 11 2011, 12:34 PM~19566655
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


ttmft


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DUKES IE_@Jan 14 2011, 11:28 PM~19602356
> *ttmft
> *


 :wave: :wave: WUS UP DUKES IE


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

RARECLASS BIKE CLUB ALL ORIGINAL SCHWINN


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Jan 15 2011, 03:16 PM~19606326
> *:wave:  :wave: WUS UP DUKES IE
> *


Whats up homies you guys ready for 2011 its almost time to start hitting the big IE shows :biggrin:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DUKES IE_@Jan 22 2011, 10:32 AM~19666763
> *Whats up homies you guys ready for 2011 its almost time to start hitting the big IE shows :biggrin:
> *


yup were ready got some new bikes to show out there how about you guys


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

OOPS WRONG POST WASSUP RARECLASS BIKE CLUB HAHAHA WELCOME PURPLE RAIN


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Jan 22 2011, 03:58 PM~19668381
> *yup were ready got some new bikes to show out there how about you guys
> *


Ooh ya busting out with 2 new ones that should get alot of attention also did some major upgrades to the ones we have :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Ttt fo them I.e bike clubs


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DUKES IE_@Jan 28 2011, 07:41 AM~19721111
> *Ooh ya busting out with 2 new ones that should get alot of attention also did some major upgrades to the ones we have :biggrin:
> *


THATS RITE DO IT BIG FOR 2011


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Jan 29 2011, 02:10 AM~19728595
> *THATS RITE DO IT BIG FOR 2011
> *


 :biggrin: were ready


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DUKES IE_@Feb 1 2011, 10:02 PM~19762836
> *:biggrin: were ready
> *


THATS RITE


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

im hungry


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

whats up homies r u guys going 2 the canyon springs high school car show on saturday in moreno valley it should b a good show :biggrin:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DUKES IE_@Feb 9 2011, 09:43 PM~19832349
> *whats up homies r u guys going 2 the canyon springs high school car show on saturday in moreno valley  it should b a good show :biggrin:
> *


NOT SURE MIGHT GO TO THE CARSHOW HERE IN CORONA ON SUNDAY THOE WE DONT KNOE FORSURE WE MIGHT GO TO THAT ONE WILL SEE WUS UP


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Feb 15 2011, 12:25 AM~19873511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DUKES IE_@Feb 23 2011, 07:46 AM~19939823
> *nice
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TTt fo THA bikes


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

BUMP


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

VERY GOOD SHOW TO GO TO. IVE BEEN SUPPORTING THIS SHOW TWO YEARS STRAIGHT. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Lookin firme homiez. Latins finest bc pres miklow bumpin yo shit.TTT


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

nice pixie's :thumbsup:


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

RareClass said:


> View attachment 413262


red one left side is nice, any better photos of it?


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Lookin firme homiez. Latins finest bc pres miklow bumpin yo shit.TTT


TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

HOTSHOT956 said:


> nice pixie's :thumbsup:


 THANKS


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Bikes are looking Firme.....see u guys soon....


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice line up...


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

daughters 12 in "thee queen of queens"


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

RareClass said:


> View attachment 428010
> daughters 12 in "thee queen of queens"


Cool lil 12'..


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2012)

My bike gettin redone should b ready for the next show.....


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> My bike gettin redone should b ready for the next show.....


:thumbsup:


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

THANKS G ILL POST A PIC OF IT ALMOST FINISHED


78mc said:


> Cool lil 12'..


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

RareClass said:


> View attachment 431910


:thumbsup:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

:thumbsup:


EVILRIDER said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

RareClass said:


> View attachment 432110


clean!!


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

EVILRIDER said:


> clean!!


 THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Should be in the carshow at arizona middle school this weekend in riverside


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

YAH WILL BE THIER


Wiick3d951 said:


> Should be in the carshow at arizona middle school this weekend in riverside


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> My bike gettin redone should b ready for the next show.....


THAT PEDAL CAR IS LOOKING GOOD FOO POST UP THE PICS OF IT CANT WAIT TILL YOU REDO IT


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

Looking good RARECLASS hope to see you guys at our bike and pedal show in march.


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

UNIQUES said:


> Looking good RARECLASS hope to see you guys at our bike and pedal show in march.


THANKS DANNY AN YA FERSURE YOU WILL SEE US OUT THERE WERE TRYING TO GET A COUPLE MORE BIKES DONE FOR THE SHOW


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2012)

UNIQUES said:


> Looking good RARECLASS hope to see you guys at our bike and pedal show in march.


O we shure will b there plebe tell ur lil boy que parkie bien el uniques airlines porque my lil girl apenas va aprendiendo a volar el plaine de eya no vaya ser que atterise arriva de tu lil boy cuando aterise en el show haha puro pedo plebe but hopefully ya este listo el plaine to bust out for that day...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2012)

On the way to the paint shop yea its clean but who cares ima baller any ways jk


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> On the way to the paint shop yea its clean but who cares ima baller any ways jk


HAHA CALM DOWN BALLER IF UR SUCH A BALLER BUY ME ONE TO HAHA THAT SHITS CLEAN FOO U NEED TO POST BETTER PICS


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Was up!!!! RARE CLASS JUST STOPING BYE !!!


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

Latin Luxury said:


> Was up!!!! RARE CLASS JUST STOPING BYE !!!


WUS UP GS THANKS FOR STOPPING BYE


----------



## [email protected]ail.com (Jan 4, 2012)

RareClass said:


> HAHA CALM DOWN BALLER IF UR SUCH A BALLER BUY ME ONE TO HAHA THAT SHITS CLEAN FOO U NEED TO POST BETTER PICS


I would buy u one but i already got smethin even better for u that ul love its cock and balls hahahahaha ttt


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

HAHAHAHA FUCKEN *** U WOULD SAY SOME SHIT LIKE THAT


[email protected] said:


> I would buy u one but i already got smethin even better for u that ul love its cock and balls hahahahaha ttt


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Good show, Peep's from as far as GA are talking about rolling out. :thumbsup:








http://postimage.org/


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

BUMP


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

was up rareclass saw ur bikes at cars at the arizona car show aha:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

Wiick3d951 said:


> was up rareclass saw ur bikes at cars at the arizona car show aha:thumbsup:


 WUS UP AN THATS KOOL :thumbsup:


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

RareClass said:


> WUS UP AN THATS KOOL :thumbsup:


had some sick as cars


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Special Invite to the Rareclass Bike Club to come out and support the lil ones from Best of Friends Bike Club. Hope to see you there.


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Good show :thumbsup:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

ttt


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2012)

ttt


----------

